# Stupid things you've seen or done



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

We've all seen others do stupid things and some of us will even ADMIT to doing stupid stuff ourselves. Come on with the stories.

I'll start.

One day at work I was grinding an edge on a small piece of metal with a hand held angle grinder. I had the metal in one hand and the grinder in the other. The metal got caught and went flying and it pulled the ring finger of my left hand into the grinding wheel pretty much removing the tip of my finger. I went to the nurses station to get a bandage on it. When I came back to my work station a co-worker asked me what happened. I told him, "Probably the stupidest thing I've ever done in my life" and proceeded to show him how I ground the tip of my finger off. I picked up the same piece of metal, the same angle grinder and was giving him a demonstration of how it happened.................. the metal got caught in the grinder and I ground the tip of my middle finger off while he was standing there watching. I looked and him and smiled and said "Ok, make that the SECOND stupidest thing I've ever done in my life."


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

**** it jimmy. that's somethin i'd do.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That's funny!!

I'd get typers cramp listing you all the stupid thing I do on a weekly basis.

I just need someone to say "it can't be done" or "You can't do that" and there I go, normally resulting in some type of bodly harm or expensive oopsy.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

HaHa that was pretty good. I don't think this forum could hold all of the stupid stories of my life but I will give a pretty dumb one on my Brute.

I think my Brute was about a week old, I got it used and it was already snorkled. We were riding on my hunting lease by my house and I asked one of the guys riding with us that had been on the lease for a while about this pond we go play in. A couple of us had played in it a few times but never went very far out because it would get over the racks. He said sure you can go across it, we do it all the time. So I'm thinking this pond must level out about rack deep and as soon as we pull up to it I don't even stop. I go straight for the middle of it and as soon as it starts getting deep I stand it up in a water wheelie. That lasted a whole 3 seconds maybe and the rear tires started floating too. Next thing I know I was standing on my tip toes about nose deep trying to keep my snorkles out of the water and hollering at Bump to come help me get this thing out of there. Another buddy of mine was right beside me with a dead 800 outlander xt. When we got them out the guy that was telling me that we could cross was like what the **** were you doing, I was talking about a trail along the backside of the pond. Oh and Bump did finally make it in there to help after I about drowned myself keeping the Brute up. I got lucky and had no water in the oil, the outty wasn't so lucky.

I didn't do it twice though. LOL


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I used to work as a a rad tech in local hospital. I've seen a lot of stupid human tricks including: 2x4 nailed to hand with nail gun, feet cut off with lawn mower, numerous swallowed objects....coins, razor blades, safety pins, etc., numerous objects inserted into body cavities....bottles, cans, gear shift levers, etc. People do strange things to themselves...sometimes on purpose! Not much suprizes me anymore!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I've done a few stupid human tricks myself. Once I put an atv thru the back window of my truck.....it was a brand new truck....first day I owned it...


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

HeadC1 said:


> HaHa that was pretty good. I don't think this forum could hold all of the stupid stories of my life but I will give a pretty dumb one on my Brute.
> 
> I think my Brute was about a week old, I got it used and it was already snorkled. We were riding on my hunting lease by my house and I asked one of the guys riding with us that had been on the lease for a while about this pond we go play in. A couple of us had played in it a few times but never went very far out because it would get over the racks. He said sure you can go across it, we do it all the time. So I'm thinking this pond must level out about rack deep and as soon as we pull up to it I don't even stop. I go straight for the middle of it and as soon as it starts getting deep I stand it up in a water wheelie. That lasted a whole 3 seconds maybe and the rear tires started floating too. Next thing I know I was standing on my tip toes about nose deep trying to keep my snorkles out of the water and hollering at Bump to come help me get this thing out of there. Another buddy of mine was right beside me with a dead 800 outlander xt. When we got them out the guy that was telling me that we could cross was like what the **** were you doing, I was talking about a trail along the backside of the pond. Oh and Bump did finally make it in there to help after I about drowned myself keeping the Brute up. I got lucky and had no water in the oil, the outty wasn't so lucky.
> 
> I didn't do it twice though. LOL


hey now, it was a pretty long swim in blue jeans to get out where u were. i started takin stuff outta my pockets way before u yelled for help...good times lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Not really funny but stupid:

In my younger years had a night (and from what I remember, it started in the day) of heavy drinking. Woke up the next morning, had breakfast with Ma & Pa, called my buddy and asked him to pck me up to get my car. Father overheard the phone call and told me to check the backyard. 

There was my 1984 K-car, parked on the back lawn, next to my bedroom door, drivers door open and STILL RUNNING. Needless to say my drinking and driving days from then on in were over, as they never should have started and the ol' man did not have to say a word, I knew.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I was going real fast on a wheeler once in reverse and turned a bit too sharp. Bike rolled. Slammed the back of my head in the ground. 
Needless to say, it hurt


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Come on Phreeb, I know you got a better story than that.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

On a ride this past Saturday I was the last rider in a pack of 6. The guy in front of me was on a Wolverine 450. As we cam to a creek crossing I watched as the first four riders steered left to avoid a boulder that was sticking about 8 inches out of the water on the right side of the crossing. For some reason the guy on the Wolverine decides to try to go over the boulder at about 10-15mph instead of going around it. Needless to say he didn't make it. His bike stopped cold and roled slightly left throwing him off on his face in the ice cold stream. He stood up and looked me and his only words were I don't think I should have done that. He absolutley destoryed his rim but luckily seemed to have broken nothing else. being that we still had a good three miles to go to get out of the woods he decided to ride it out by hanging off of the left side to keep the weight off of the damaged right front. Further on down the road he decides to stear into a deep water hole with his damaged quad while we all went around it. He got stuck and some how flooded his belt housing causing the belt to slip like crazy. We pulled his quad out and then proceeded to sit there and wait while he drained his belt housing and let it dry for about 30 minutes. While it is not quite as bad as grinding off the tips of your fingers, just being there and watching him do this stuff made me shake my head and tell him that he was "some kind of special"


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

When I was 19, I just got my brute, thought it would be fun to do some water skipping in a flooded woods. The spot of water was about 20' long, about waist deep. The other side of the water I had about 10' to completely stop without killing myself. So I got out in the field some, got up to speed (55 or so), skipped the water easily, let off the throttle slammed the brakes and stopped literally inches away from the tree. Looking back now, that was the stupidist idea ever. I could have easily killed myself. There is a vid somewhere, but it might have gotten deleted by my bud by now.


Another one, this one is funny, wish I had vids. Well this was right before I had my brute and was still riding the Polaris sport 400. It was late after riding on the ice all night on a pond of a buddy at the times place. Well I was driving my 94 chevy, 6" lift, 35's. All I had to load it with was my tri-fold ramps. Well the sport is only 2wd, so I get a tad bit of a running start because the angle on the ramps are not exactly what you would call "safe" Well to make this short, next thing I know im in the bed staring at the night sky, still hanging on. The wheeler actually was sitting perfectly on the rear grab bar pointing straight into the nights sky. I just let go, landed on the bed, laughing hysterically, and pushed it forward so it was back on all four. (I miss those days)


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

k5blazerboy said:


> Another one, this one is funny, wish I had vids. Well this was right before I had my brute and was still riding the Polaris sport 400. It was late after riding on the ice all night on a pond of a buddy at the times place. Well I was driving my 94 chevy, 6" lift, 35's. All I had to load it with was my tri-fold ramps. Well the sport is only 2wd, so I get a tad bit of a running start because the angle on the ramps are not exactly what you would call "safe" Well to make this short, next thing I know im in the bed staring at the night sky, still hanging on. The wheeler actually was sitting perfectly on the rear grab bar pointing straight into the nights sky. I just let go, landed on the bed, laughing hysterically, and pushed it forward so it was back on all four. (I miss those days)


:haha: :agreed: :haha:

Who hasn't went up on the ramps in 2WD and as soon as the front wheels are in the bed, give her some throttle and have the ramps fly out from under the bike!! I have straps to secure them, but everyone with straps now to secure them top the truck now tells the same story and the guys without are asking why your doing it!!


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

i told my buddy to stand his quad up to drain the water out of it and the glass and hot muffler cot the grass on fier thin his quad was on fire lol funny thing it ran good after


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> :haha: :agreed: :haha:
> 
> Who hasn't went up on the ramps in 2WD and as soon as the front wheels are in the bed, give her some throttle and have the ramps fly out from under the bike!! I have straps to secure them, but everyone with straps now to secure them top the truck now tells the same story and the guys without are asking why your doing it!!


2 times for me one time i was selling my Kawasaki Prairie 700 and bent the guys tailgate lol


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

this is funny


----------



## ezdaar (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL That video is to funny! It made me shoot mountain dew out my nose at work!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:haha: Yeah i Have done that on a lawn mower one time, brand new mower ,customer standing there ....that was a bad day:haha:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

great vid


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

HeadC1 said:


> Come on Phreeb, I know you got a better story than that.


ok true story...

back when i was in 11th grade me and my buddies skipped school
we went to the zoo to hang out. we barely had enough money to get everyone in but me. so i had to hope the 15 foot fence near the bird exhibits to get in. while inside i realized i didnt have many cigs left and well i had no money. but look, theres shiny money all in the alligator area. 
you guessed it. i climed inside to get some loot! after grabbing about a buck 75 once hissed and lunged at me. i flat floot jumped and grabbed the top of the 10 foot fence. 
we had fun that day.


----------

